# X Fish plus Vs Solo Skiff Vs??



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

I ran into an article about the X Fish solo and plus 2. Love the idea, basically a motorized kayak. The similar "vessel " is the Solo Skiff but I like the XFish better. I can't find any used for sale in Florida not even a group who talk about it. Anyone has it, or has an opinion about it?? I was about to get a Solo Skiff this week but few people mentioned it is only enjoyable basically in flat water. Every small wave will hit the hull and will transfer to your body. 1 guy said after 2 hours he felt his brain will explode lol. And I feel the xfish has more space. 
I always getting from people to go with a Gheenoe but I don't like the idea to get filled up with water in a rough day


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ive never fished either of those but I have fished off the big Bote sup and its nothing even close to a Gheenoe as far as stability or fishability. I much prefered my 2 Gheenoes (both 15-4, one a regular hi sider and one a NMZ). The NMZ weighs less than the solo skiff, you can put a bigger motor on it and its super stable for something that size. Stable enough for 2 anglers each on top of coolers on the decks. I have no idea how you would fill it with water. I have been caught in some nasty stuff and never once even thought for a second it wasnt safe. There are also bilge pumps in case you somehow manage to take on water. Gheenoes are cheaper and easier to find too. There is probably a reason a lot of people tell you to go with one over those other two...


----------



## atti_mac (Jul 10, 2016)

I will wait in this point, and will try out the NMZ as well, the problem is a used is more expensive than the new one... I already have a Johnson 9.5hp motor for it lol


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have no experience with either hull, but I do have two pieces of advice.

Never listen to anyone else's opinion on stability. The guys that write things off as too unstable usually expect every hull to be as stable as a pontoon boat while there are some kung fu masters who will tell you a 1036 jonboat is stable. You gotta try them all yourself. 

Next, stop worrying about swamping a Gheenoe. Unless you need to go offshore, a Gheenoe will be fine. A Gheenoe can handle short action lake chop from an afternoon thunderstorm, which is all that can be asked of any microskiff. You are expected to avoid anything worse, but those conditions do not sneak up on you. A Gheenoe will be uncomfortable and wet if you have to run through any chop, so you'll have to slow down, but it will only swamp if you do something dumb.

Nate


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you are patient and check CL often you can find great deals on Gheenoes. 

I agree with WhiteDog, you need to try them out and see how you like them as far as stability is concerned. I'm used to fishing off of tiny jon boats or Gnoes so when I got my ShadowCast i thought i was standing on dry land. My buddy that has a huge bass boat doesn't think its very stable.


----------



## RIng (Jun 7, 2016)

this spring I was looking to step up from my kayaks . I was looking at the solo skiff . I decided it was too small for me and not a big jump up from kayaks . I got a gheenoe LT25 wiyh a 15hp on it . I love it and it works for what I use it for . I fish the Chesapeake march . It is stable and runs very shallow . I have caught a lot of fish and seen a lot of march from it , with a lot more to come . It was a good chose for me . good luck to you


----------

